# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  أزياء ايلي صعب 2006

## بيسان

*
***
*
نـــواعم  طبعا الكل يعرف المصمم العالمي ايلي صعـب

وتصاميمه الرائعه انا اخترت لكم اخر تشكيله من تصاميمه 

ايــلي صعــب 2006*

*   وان شالله يعجبـكم*

*
**تـــــأألــقي بالاســـود














*

----------


## بيسان

إسحــري الأنــظار بالابيض

----------


## بيسان

كــونـي أكـثر جــاذبيه مع الاحــمر
*











*

----------


## بيسان

كـــوني كزهــرة ربيــعيه

----------


## بيسان

*ازدادي نعومــه بالــوردي*


*

*

**

**

----------


## بيسان

*كــونـي نجــــمة الحفــلة








*
**
*
ان شالله يعجـــبكم اختياري 
*

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته**عرض رائع**الف شكر لك
**بيسان
**على الذوق الرائع**
**الله يعطيك الف عافية**
**تحياتي لك**


**اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## همس القوافي

حلوين كلهم خاصة اللي بالوردي 

روووووعة

مشكووورة يالغلا

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوره على الأزياء الرائعه  


يسلمو الأيادي  



في أنتظار جديدك :huuh:   


هذا عجبني أكثر شيء:



 




واللي باللون الأحمر كلهم حلووين 



يعطيك العافيه

----------


## fog223

مشكوره

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*مشكوره خيتوو ع العرض الحلو*
*والذوووق الرفيع*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## زهرة الندى

*تسلمين خيتو على الازياء الحلوة*

*ذوق حلو* 

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووورين على مروركم الحلو

وبجد ونستوني بردودكم

وطلاتكم الحلوه

والله يعطيك العاااااااافيه

----------


## hope

مشكوورة على الأزياار الرووعه

الله يعطيك الف عاافيةن

تحيااتي
حور

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أزياء حلووووووووووووووه  شكرا على حسن الإ ختيار  يا حلوه

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..

مشكورة خيتو على التشكيلة الحلووة من الفساتين ..

تسلم الأيادي على الأختيار الرفيع ..

يعطيك ألف عافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## زهرة الهدى

يسلموا دياتك

----------

